# فلاش رائع يوضح مراحل انتاج الإسمنت



## ج.ناردين (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فلاش رائع يوضح مراحل انتاج الاسمنت
في المرفق فلاش توضيحي رائع يوضح مراحل صناعة الاسمنت بانواعه + برنامج لتشغيل كافه الفلاشات لمن ليس لديه برنامج التشغيل
أتمنى أن ينال إعجابكم
دمتم بخير

​


----------



## elkemia (24 نوفمبر 2010)

gazakom alla kol khir
thankssssss


----------



## ج.ناردين (25 نوفمبر 2010)

elkemia
أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
دمت بخير​


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الفلاش الرائع


----------



## تعزي1 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الفلاش


----------



## ج.ناردين (26 نوفمبر 2010)

jassim78
تعزي1
أشكركما لمروركما الجميل
دمتما بخير​


----------



## راجي عفو الرحمن (27 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## ج.ناردين (27 نوفمبر 2010)

راجي عفو الرحمن
أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
دمت بخير​


----------



## aidsami (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورة جدا
بورك فيك


----------



## a_gamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ج.ناردين (28 نوفمبر 2010)

aidsami
a_gamal
أشكركما لمروركما الجميل
دمتما بخير​


----------



## eng.emad sara (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك كثيرا واتمنى اى معلومات عن النتاج والصيانة انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج فى مصنع اسمنت


----------



## ج.ناردين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.emad sara
أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
ولا يهمك :34:
دمت بخير​


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

فلاش رائع جدا​ شكرا جزيلا​ بارك الله بك

 الف شكر​


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 مايو 2011)

safety113
أشكرك لمرورك العطر
دمت بخير


----------



## bakeraf (22 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا"*​


----------



## najiahmed (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ج.ناردين (27 يونيو 2011)

afa aldin 
najiahmed	
bakeraf
أشكركم لتواجدكم العطر
دمتم بخير​


----------



## saso (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ج.ناردين (1 يوليو 2011)

saso
أشكرك لمرورك العطر
دمت بخير​


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## ج.ناردين (2 يوليو 2011)

غادة
أشكركِ لمروركِ العطر
دمتِ بخير​


----------



## غوار (13 يوليو 2011)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً


----------



## ج.ناردين (17 يوليو 2011)

غوار
أشكرك لمرورك العطر
دمت بخير​


----------



## drahmed22000 (1 مارس 2012)

شكرا لكم وخاصة الذين ساهموا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## مازن81 (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## آغاميلاد (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (10 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على الفلاش الرائع*​


----------



## ج.ناردين (14 أبريل 2012)

drahmed22000
مازن 81
آغا ميلاد
الأمير الاحمر
أشكركم لمروركم العطر
دمتم بخير​


----------



## أحمد عاصم النبوي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

الفلاش رائع، لكن ما هو البرنامج الذي يصمم به هذا الفلاش؟


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجيوكيمائي (6 يناير 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالماجد2016 (3 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووورين


----------



## bishoyzareef (24 مارس 2013)

thanks


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (24 مارس 2013)

بارك الله بكي


----------



## ج.ناردين (4 يناير 2014)

*احمد عاصم النبوي
*

* safa aldin
*_الجيوكيمائي_


عبدالماجد2016
* bishoyzareef
*مهندس قاسم حسون
أشكركم لمروركم العطر
دمتم بخير
​


----------



## hopeeghospital (5 يناير 2014)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## hamza_al (8 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------

